# Looking for a new wholesale DTG vendor for my t-shirt business. :)



## xplorit (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello guys, 

I am looking for a new vendor with DTG printer who can print for me 500units from the start. 

I would also like to see a sample.

Our shirts and designs are a bit more "special" and I am willing to send more info with a private message. 

Product: Bella + Canvas 3001 Unisex Jersey Shortsleeve Tee
Color: Athletic Heather
Size: S-4XL

We are working with standard text/picture designs. 
We sell 500-2000units per month. 

Thanks for your interest 
Gabriel


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, I can easily help you out with this service, can you let me know a little more about your needs? [email protected]


----------

